# Bucking Hesitation



## 2drcam (Oct 7, 2003)

my altima has 176k on it and about 2 weeks ago it started some major hesitation upon acceleration. I cannot figure it out, i've changed the plugs, wires, cap, air filter. could it be the injectors or something else? it starts up fine and idles fine until you start to accelerate then the bucking and hesitation happens.

let me know you thoughts guys.

thanks


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Is the engine light on or not? Have that checked out for any stored codes regardless if its on or not. With that said it sounds like an intake gasket leak


----------



## 2drcam (Oct 7, 2003)

yeah a cel is on and it's a knock sensor, but would that cause this?

thanks


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

No. The knock sensor is working fine, it tripped because of the poor running condition of the engine, which is more or less another issue. This is a common mis conception with the KS this if its code is present it has to be replaced. 
Did you have end OBD scanned? There is something else going on

Frank


----------



## 2drcam (Oct 7, 2003)

the cel has been on since i owned the car which was bought in 05 and the car has never done this until now so i don't know what other code it could be.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

So the only code present is the Knock Sensor code, and the OBD was scanned right? 
If I had to take a shot in the dark, I think your intake manifold gasket is leaking. Spray carb cleaner around it with the car running if the idle quiets down you have a leak. If that does not work, check the distributo for oil. Both of these are very common problems and cna be check quickly. But I'm only guessing on your car's symptoms.

Frank


----------



## 2drcam (Oct 7, 2003)

thx, i'll give a shot


----------

